# Stubby Cooler Storage



## oldmacdonald (21/4/10)

You can never have too many stubby coolers, but my collection is starting to get really untidy and the threat of a "rationalisation" is over my head (i.e. "you don't need so many stubby coolers").

Anyone got any creative ideas for how to store stubby coolers neatly and easily accessibly? I've heard of people using PVC pipe but not seen any real examples, anyone got any photos?


----------



## Pennywise (21/4/10)

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=38271


----------



## oldmacdonald (21/4/10)

Thank you.


----------

